# anyone get wet today???



## Danshady (Dec 14, 2006)

wow what a wet a nasty first day of gun season..although one of my myths of deerhunting was proven wrong once again today.. with the wind and rain bursts i figured deer would be bedded down all day unless they were jumped out..me and a buddy ended up seeing 4 bucks and 9-10 does throughout the day today that were not driven or pushed out, except for two of them. the deer were moving not alot but enough, and were even saw one buck chasing three does across a field, and i watched a nice 10pt buck and a doe walk right into a field in some of the hardest rain of the day. pretty cool day with a lot of deer action but no kills, waiting for good shots on big boys for a couple days our land doesnt get much pressure...but got soaked though even with raingear!


----------



## kparrott154 (Mar 26, 2007)

I got soaked today and only saw 3 does that some guy took about a 50-60 yard running shot on...


----------



## rustyhook36 (Dec 20, 2005)

Got soaked to the bone, but it was worth it to get to watch my 11 year old son take his first deer. It was just a doe, but man is he proud, and so is dad. I was 11 years old also when I got my first deer. I will never forget that day. I am sure that my son will never forget today.......Rusty


----------



## KWILSON512 (Feb 16, 2007)

I was in a blind all day on private land in Guernsey County so I didnt get that wet but I only saw 3 deer , a small 4-6 point buck trailing a pair of does. There wasnt much movement at all usually the doe come in waves all day long with a buck sprinkled in every now and then but not today. I'll go out tomorrow but not until around noon....Even this rain beats the high temps of last gun season.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

rustyhook36 said:


> Got soaked to the bone, but it was worth it to get to watch my 11 year old son take his first deer. It was just a doe, but man is he proud, and so is dad. I was 11 years old also when I got my first deer. I will never forget that day. I am sure that my son will never forget today.......Rusty


Congrats to your son! I wussed out and stayed home today. I am still drying out from yesterday LOL.


----------



## bgpark1 (Apr 23, 2004)

4 of us traveled to Wayne National Forest.... accomadations were dry... but it was a freaking monsoon..... no one saw any deer so with rain expect on tuesday from weekend forcast we all headed home yesterday afternoon.... wet and cold.... lol.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Yep, call me stupid as well because I gutted it out all day yesterday. I had already taken the vacation day so I decided to go no matter what. I thought about heading to work mid-morning and salvaging the rest of the day but didn't. I was in the woods for all but about an hour midday for lunch. It was a soaker. I stayed pretty dry and warm but the deer sure did not want to move in my area. I only saw 5 does all day long and none were from my stand. There were no hunters in my area at all. I hunted my property and didn't spot a single bit of orange anywhere on the bordering properties. It rained from the time I settled in to my stand before 7:00 until I walked in the house after quitting time except for about a 30 minute teaser in the afternoon.

I really didn't mind sitting in that rain. Like I said I stayed pretty dry in my rain gear. I enjoy sitting out in the rain normally but I would have enjoyed it much more if the deer decided to move as well.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Went out yeserday as well, since I had taken the day off I couldn't find a reason not to. Took a small button buck, and got a nice 7 pointer today.


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

I too had a day of vacation and went out in that slop .Hunted Atwood lake area .Rained steady from 6:15am until dark.. 30 yrs of hunting and this was my first opening day hunt i was not going to miss it. Haven't been gun hunting in nine yrs .Been luckly enough with the bow in the past to tag out by this time. Had a hot Doe come running in at 7:15 with a very nice eight pt on her tail Bad thing about rain NEVER heard a sound until there were blazing past my tree stand. Only chance i had was about a 50yd shot with my truck close to path. Didn't want to take that chance of finding out what a slug sounds like hitting f150. Around 8:15 a avg. 6pt came in to sight. Had my saftey harness under my rain gear. Big mistake !!! Rain ran off my harness and straight down my back i was soaked and cold.. With that being said i took the shot and dropped him in his tracks. Been blessed agian this yr filling 3 tags. Good luck out there folks and Be safe


----------



## fisharder (Mar 18, 2005)

Saw 11 deer yesterday and 4 this morning every one on a dead run bucks chaseing does.There were a couple of shooters good deer would have been real happy with but could not take a shot. I am hunting land and there is no shortage of deer.Where I was it rained all day did not stop for more than five minutes. Till about 4pm it stunk out loud.But you know the old saying What don`t kill us will just make us stronger. At least thats what I keep telling myself all day yesterday.They did not move much this morning I have high hopes for tomorrow..Good Luck


----------



## DarbyMan (Dec 11, 2005)

Haven't fired a shot either. Haven't seen anything to shoot at, except squirrels. In fact after deer season I may come back and hunt some, seen about 12(foxes and grays).

Got soaked to the core yesterday, no deer. Got wind burned today, no deer. Boy howdy its a rough week, still beats work though.
Try again tomorrow, my turn to make dinner tonight so I'm in early.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Man, was it nasty.
I hunted about 3 hours in the morning and 3 hours in the afternoon.
I too already took the day off so I thought I would suffer with everybody else. 
I saw 17 different does pass under me.
I was surprised at how well they were moving.
At one point yesterday afternoon I had nine does feeding within 30 yards of my stand.
Not much pressure at all around my area.
I drove down 77 this afternoon on the way home from work and there was a steady stream of hunters headed north.
Maybe the rain and high winds sent them home early.
My wife saw 18 single file deer headed into my wooded sanctuary this afternoon...guess where I will be this weekend?


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

WOW, what a soaker opening day. Sat in my stand the entire time.
Saw five bucks and not one of them further than 50 yards.
I spent my buck tag during bow season and could not get a shot at a doe.
What dedicated hunters we are to be out in that weather opening day.
My wife used another term and I don"t think it was dedicated.
You got to love it.


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

I know I weighed about 100 lbs more from my water soaked clothes! Knew I wouldn't get one sitting at home or work so gave it my best shot. To bad I had no shots at deer. Didn't get out today but I'll still get plenty of time in before the week is done.


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

island troller said:


> WOW, what a soaker opening day. Sat in my stand the entire time.
> Saw five bucks and not one of them further than 50 yards.
> I spent my buck tag during bow season and could not get a shot at a doe.
> What dedicated hunters we are to be out in that weather opening day.
> ...


I hear ya !! After arriving home cold , wet , tried and hungry. I just had to whine a little to the wife. She had a few chioce words for me  Started out as i Don't want to hear it !! Your the blank blank blank that chose to go. Then she added you could have spent the time with me and you would not have been cold ,wet or hungry  Order a pizza Gotta love them


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

I was warm and dry in my stand.Saw 2 does in a.m. Another 9 does in P.M. No bucks.Prior to season been watching a 12 and 14 pt bucks.

Still waiting..................................


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I was soaked to the bone after hunting Monday. The only thing left dry on me was my feet. My hunting clothes must have weighed sixty pounds.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

it was a long five hrs in the rain mon. then high winds on tues still nothin fished on wed saw three deer behind the pond at dark,i figured that would happen left the gun at home, went this morn nice and calm and cold but a nice 7 pt walked by after 8 o clk and popped him at thirty yds so i,m done back to fishin tommorrow,good luck all this weekend.........


----------

